# I built me a back deck.



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

I built this deck on the back of my house last April. Never posted pics, a few wanted to see it. I did everythng myself but the galvanizing.


----------



## YakMan (Dec 2, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## acoastalbender (Jul 16, 2011)

Good looking deck/stairs!

.


----------



## Blast-n-cast (May 7, 2010)

Nice! How did you secure the pipe to the 4x6's?


----------



## peckerwood (Jun 9, 2012)

Well done! I see you changed the wood post out and used galvanized square tubing.The wood and the steel both looked great.


----------



## Pier Pressure (Aug 30, 2009)

Blast-n-cast said:


> Nice! How did you secure the pipe to the 4x6's?


Hole saw 1"deep and put the pipe in the hole saw cut.



peckerwood said:


> Well done! I see you changed the wood post out and used galvanized square tubing.The wood and the steel both looked great.


Yea I wanted steel posts so I could weld the loops on and I ran some paracord for a cloths line. Also double as a anchor line at the bottom for a dog or what not.

I had a few hicups with AZ Galvanizing with the hand rails on the big stairs, and a few of the umbrella mounts. But got that fixed. 
I wanted a different look than everyone else with low maintenance.

Uvcoarse, the better and different looks costs so much more than just plain and simple. 
The 3 bottom supports tangent to the house I built like a header over a door. with a piece of 3/4" treated plywood in between the 2X12. But only the center board is double 2X4.

And thanks for the nice comments.


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

I like it.


----------

